# changing car ownership



## dicksplat (Jun 18, 2013)

i have bought a spnish registered car paid the transfer tax went to my local traffico to get documents changed into my name.the guy in traffico said i had all correct documents but could not change it over because even though the finance was paid up when car was bought new and i have letter to prove this he gave me an address and phone number of a place in murcia to get this taken off his computer as he was unable to do it.Has anybody come accross this before cheers


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

No I´ve not come across this one BUT I do know there are checks on ownership when you change ownership. Sounds like the finance company didn´t bother to complete the bookwork when the final instalment was made. 

So go to the company and ask as Trafico has said 

Davexf


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

dicksplat said:


> i have bought a spnish registered car paid the transfer tax went to my local traffico to get documents changed into my name.the guy in traffico said i had all correct documents but could not change it over because even though the finance was paid up when car was bought new and i have letter to prove this he gave me an address and phone number of a place in murcia to get this taken off his computer as he was unable to do it.Has anybody come accross this before cheers


Buying and selling used cars in Spain, get your gestor to do it. it may cost you, but it will save all the hassle you might get trying to do it yourself.


----------

